# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  Primeiro Reef - Help!

## LuizTapia

Olá pessoal, já acompanho este fórum há uns 40 dias que foi quando decidi montar um aquário marinho. Essa decisão veio quando ganhei um aquário de 100x40x50cm com móvel onde estava um aquário de água doce.

   Pretendo montar algo com um visual clean, sem muitas rochas e corais, pois gosto de ver os peixes nadando em um ambiente amplo!  :SbSourire: 

   Gostaria de ajuda de vocês, pois não tenho a mínima idéia de onde começar.
   O Aquário que tenho é o suficiente para montar um marinho?
   Quais equipamentos preciso?
   Que tipo de iluminação?
   O que mais preciso???

Abaixo estão algumas fotos do aquário que ganhei:
[IMG]G:\DSC03874 (Small).JPG[/IMG]

[IMG]G:\DSC03875 (Small).JPG[/IMG]

[IMG]G:\DSC03877 (Small).JPG[/IMG]

[IMG]G:\DSC03878 (Small).JPG[/IMG]

[IMG]G:\DSC03879 (Small).JPG[/IMG]

Grande Abraço!!!!
Luiz  :Olá:

----------


## marcoferro

Bom dia Luiz,
acho que vc me adicionou no msn ne? eu vi o convite mas como tenho chegado tarde em casa todos os dias acabei nem entrando no msn ,  :yb624:  e o pouco tempo que tenho a noite tenho dedicado a montagem do novo reef,

bom em relação ao aquario voce deve fazer algumas adaptações pra poder "tranforma-lo" , da pra fazer algo sim e sem muitas dores de cabeça apesar de aquarios de agua salgadas sao criados especificamentes pra agua salgada , devido a uma serie de fatores diferenciados dos de agua doce, 

Primeiro: as travas do aqua, geralmente agua doce o pessoal acaba fazendo travas como travessas no meio do aquario , ja no de agua salgada nao se usa esse tipo de trava, vi que no seu tem uma trava , mas nada impede de altera-la e passar a fazer uma trava francesa , essa trava é feita em volta das bordas do aqua, bom pra te explicar o pq de se faze-las dessa forma... pra que nao atrapalhe a iluminação , que no agua doce é importante mas nao como no marinho,

Segundo: de alguma forma terias que fazer também um tipo de overflow,
que seria um dispositivo pra retirar agua do aguario pra enviar pra um sump onde vc deve colocar um skimmer , resinas, carvao ativado , onde ficaria um refugio ja que voce quer um minimo de rochas possivel etc , poderia montar com sistema DSB e utiliar esse refugio, esse overflow pode ser feito de algumas formas , uma delas é furar o vidro do aqua e fazer uma queda d´agua
ou fazer um recorte num dos vidros do aqua e fazer essa queda de forma diferente , o fato é que temos que faze-la de alguma forma pra que a gente possa "tratar" essa agua no filtro (sump) com equipamentos , resinas e suplementos .

se precisar de ajuda , me avisa que eu te dou uma força sim...
pra ser sincero em indaiatuba nao tem lojistas especializados nao, tem umas duas lojas que trabalham com aquarios , mas os caras sabem tanto quanto voce de aquario de agua salagada... sao mais "experimentadores" do que especializados, entao precisando de algo me avise que estarei a disposição 
eu moro no centro de indaiatuba , depois que meu aqua estiver montado está a disposição pra visitas   :Coradoeolhos: 

abraço

----------


## marcoferro

So pra adiantar e responder sua pergunta.
equipamentos que vc vai precisar comprar, 

1 skimmer,
1 reator de calcio (opcional),
1 reator de kalk (opcional),
1 chiller (opcional),
1 densimetro,
1 termometro,
medidores de orp, ph (opcional)
bombas (1 de recalc pro sump, e de circulaçao pra dentro do aqua)

resinas, carvão suplementos etc
aconselho vc a comprar:
carvão ativado
substrato de fundo (halimeda ou aragonita)
rocha "viva" 
kalwasser
media (se for utilizar reator de calcio)

iluminação
a iluminação vai depender muito do que vc quer utilizar, muita gente tem feito
testes com LED , mas eu pra ser bem sincero nao vejo ainda vantagens em se utilizar esse sistema , aqui no forum pode ver que muita gente fala sobre o assunto, so que pra eles na europa isso custa barato pra gente aqui alem do custo alto nao temos muitas opções , então a dica que eu te dou é
utilizar HQI + Actinicas (lampadas levemente azuis)

no seu caso eu usaria 2 HQI de 14k e de 2 a 4 T5 azuis isso vai depender do tamanho e watts que as lampadas que cabem na sua calha ,

outro detalhe é , aquela tampa de madeira que esta na sua foto pode esquecer dela  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: , alem de muito baixa ela so ira aquecer mais o aqua...

acho que é por ai , depois vc vai vendo a necessidade de mais equipes

----------


## LuizTapia

Marco,

Eu sempre achei que com acrílico ia sair mais barato..... 

Como eu não quero fazer furos no vidro, vou fazer um sistema como já vi em alguns sites... como este Phase II - Aquarium Adventures 

Vou ver no mercao livre... 

Muito Obrigado pela ajuda!!

Abraços!!!

QUOTE=marcoferro]Opa...

Luiz um coisa que eu falo pra vc, acrilico chega a ser até 6x mais caro que vidro, pra vc ter uma ideia , quando fui cotar preço dos vidros do meu aquario cotei vidro laminado , vidro temperado , normal e acrilico ,

vidro normal = R$ 120,00

Vidro laminado = R$ 280,00

Temperado = R$ 225,00

Acrilico = 800,00





tente fazer um overflow que nao fure o vidro, eu tenho sim umas ideias pra te passar, aqui mesmo no forum tem alguns bem simples , da uma olhada nesse setup do "aquario do enchido" o overflow dele eh bem simples e da pra fazer com um custo bem baixo

no seu aquario seria uma opção legal, 

a outra é fazer um furo no vidro de baixo e fazer uma "torre" de vidro pra cair agua dentro e leva-la ate o sump...



bom em relação a valores de skimmer e bombas, seguinte , a bomba se vc comprar as bombas nacionais mesmo ou alguma importada mas com custo baixo seria legal, da uma entrada no mercado livre e procure por "bomba de circulação sunsun"

a bomba é muito boa e bem barata se eu nao me engano custa 80 reais cada uma, pra vc seria legal 2 pra circulação e uma pra recalc do sump que iria gastar mais aproximadamente 200 reais, o skimmer vc mesmo faz, so pegar um projeto DIY simples e testar com canos de pvc mesmo , nada que uns 30 40 reais vc nao consiga fazer 



qualquer coisa te ajudo sem problemas ...[/QUOTE]

----------


## marcoferro

ah era exatemente esse overflow que eu tinha te falado  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 
ele é bem tranquilo pra se fazer , e o bom que da pra vc fazer de vidro ou de acrilico mesmo , bom da uma cotada nos preços depois vc me diz, alias se vc conseguir algum lugar com preço bom de acrilico me avise que eu preciso comprar um tubo de 1,5"  pra acabar meu reator de calcio , rsrsrs

bom vou te passar um representante de acrilico ve se consegue no mercado livre ou algo assim ...

Acrílico    (casa do acrilico em campinas - perto do campinas shopping)

Macplast - Plásticos em Geral.   (casa dos plasticos em Sampa)

.:: Central do Acrílico - 11 2425-5000 ::. - Home  (esse nao conheço  :yb624: )

e tem na centerbor em indaiatuba tb, so que eles nao tem site...

abraço 
qualquer coisa estamos ai...  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## marcoferro

aproveitando que ontem falamos sobre a bomba de circulação estou deixando aqui alguns links de umas bombas que andei achando em sites , segue:

essa seria pra circulação interna, eu acredito que no maximo duas pra vc seriam suficientes,
AquariosWeb.com.br 

ou

essa é bem parecida com a de cima so que é um pouco melhor pq vc consegue direcionar o fluxo, eu acho melho...
MercadoLivre: Bomba de circulação SUNSUN! Aquário marinho e doce! - R$ 80.00


e pra recalc do sump eu uso uma dessa, faz 6 anos que tenho a bomba é muito boa...
Bomba Submersa Atman AT107 3500L/H

abraço

----------


## José Miguel Lopes

Como é que vai o teu aquário?

----------


## LuizTapia

Miguel,

Criei um novo tópico:

http://www.reefforum.net/f289/nano-d...74/#post162165

Abraços!

----------

